# HGH test Uk



## boka (Aug 29, 2014)

Hi guys, im new in the forum, i looking around, and can't find any labs online in uk (good one can trust) ? any one now same labs?? i live in bournemouth. tanks


----------



## amar7 (Jul 14, 2010)

There are only few labs that do this and its very very expensive.


----------



## ciuvacello (Apr 11, 2015)

Why you need a lab? There is plenty of good alternatives around


----------



## Ekseliksis (Jul 8, 2014)

ciuvacello said:


> Why you need a lab? There is plenty of good alternatives around


He wants to test his HGH right?


----------



## ciuvacello (Apr 11, 2015)

As i said there is always plenty of alternatives. Uk labs extremely over priced ridiculously. ...


----------



## Bmw-Freak (Mar 13, 2013)

What do they demand for the testing ?


----------



## boka (Aug 29, 2014)

hi guys sorry dont reply before to busy, yes i woona make a test, for sure with GH is the best, and even working if is Legit GH, over price how much? can u send a link to some labs please tanks.


----------



## Tekken (Feb 8, 2014)

the only way to test gh is to inject it and get blood tests to see your igf and hgh levels


----------



## Bmw-Freak (Mar 13, 2013)

Tekken said:


> the only way to test gh is to inject it and get blood tests to see your igf and hgh levels


No you can have it analysed for content.


----------



## paulieplumb (Mar 30, 2015)

Bmw-Freak said:


> No you can have it analysed for content.


off topic!

but that is a monster back man!!!


----------



## thefirm (Feb 1, 2015)

Bmw-Freak said:


> Tekken said:
> 
> 
> > the only way to test gh is to inject it and get blood tests to see your igf and hgh levels
> ...


Where could this content test be done, any recommendations?


----------



## Bmw-Freak (Mar 13, 2013)

> Where could this content test be done, any recommendations?


I believe there are some lab companys that does a full HPLC test. But i dont know any names sorry mate.


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Just get legit gh

black top hyge (new ones)

hyge .cn

geno pens

ansomone

lily humatrope all g2g


----------



## thefirm (Feb 1, 2015)

Bmw-Freak said:


> I believe there are some lab companys that does a full HPLC test. But i dont know any names sorry mate.


thanks. Did a quick search emailed few labs. Let's hope it's not too expensive!


----------



## eib100 (Jun 28, 2015)

Just had a test. After pinning 5iU

HGH level was 0.6 :-(


----------

